# Zebrawood and Purpleheart for Cutting Boards?



## Trucker (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I have seen a few beautiful cutting boards that incorporated zebrawood and purpleheart and I was hoping to do the same, but I have never worked with it before. Is there anything that I should pay particular attention to with it? It looks to be pretty hard, will it damage my lunchbox planer (DeWalt)? Sorry if these sound like dumb questions, but I'm relatively new to working with hardwoods and want to do it right!

Thanks!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Those woods work like any other hardwood, no particular problems other than zebra wood is incredibly expensive.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35546
Please don't run the cutting board end grain up through the planer.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I cant remember 100% but I think my wood supplier who sells purpleheart told me it turns brown with time or maybe it was blood wood. Some one here should be able to confirm.


----------



## Trucker (Jun 9, 2015)

> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35546
> Please don t run the cutting board end grain up through the planer.
> 
> - waho6o9


Did you make lemonade out of those lemons and have a cutting board with removable serving board???? Not to minimize how frustrated you must have been when that happened, but it could have been turned into a pretty sweet combo!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Actually that's from the link mentioned below the picture and it's from:
http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/articles/end-grain-through-the-planer/

"*Edit* Here are a few pictures of what can happen when you send an end grain cutting board through a planer. Thanks to Matthew Thomas for sharing these pictures with us."


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I guess a drum sander would have been a better choice!!!!LOL


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Yeppers


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

Purple Heart will turn brown as it ages. Some people are sensitive to Zebra Wood.


----------

